# Boga Grip



## love2fly (May 15, 2013)

Which size boga grip is a good size to get?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have the one that weighs up to 30lbs. It works well for inshore species.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

You should get the fish grips http://www.thefishgrip.net/#!vstc1=fish-grips there cheaper, they float, made in the USA and last longer.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I second FishGrips. $18 at Outcast.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have the 30 lb Boga and its one of the most used pieces of equipment on the boat. Its gets treated bad and I've had it for about 3 years and it still looks and functions like new.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

take whatever weight the max lb fish you plan on catching and then going the next size up. I dont weight fish unless its something bigger then the norm so it would be nice to have the extra weight on the scale just in case.

fish grips are the heat if youre just looking for something to grab their mouth with.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I have the 30 lb Boga and its one of the most used pieces of equipment on the boat. Its gets treated bad and I've had it for about 3 years and it still looks and functions like new.


Same here with the exception that it does not get used very much even though it is used on every fish I catch.:whistling: I have a piece of a noodle on the lanyard in case I should drop it.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i have one that has to be close to 20 years old....and 2 more larger ones on the big boat.


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

I think the 30 is the best all around size. I have all three. The 30 can certainly handle fish much heavier, it just can't weigh them. I have my Bogas more for fish handling than weighing.

They are expensive, but precision, well made equipment that will last a lifetime.

When I have that fish of a lifetime to handle, I don't want to rely on cheaply made or plastic grips. A Boga will NOT open or twist off of a fish.

Check E-bay and you can get good deals on both new and used Bogas.

*** A float is an absolute necessity.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My son gave me the 30lb Boga about 10 yrs ago. I love it but I have a hard times reading the weight numbers.
He also gave me a long handled Berkeley boga type gripper. It lasted 1 day and about 10 big redfish before the jaws were sprung.


----------



## TheWoz (Nov 30, 2012)

So i've been lurking for sometime but I finally decided to join in on the fun! So with that Hey all! 

There are lots of options on the market these days. I think Bogas are great. Alot of us have switched over to another stainless steel grip called the Lucid Fishng Grips b/c they're about 1/3 of the price and still great quality. 

I think the main point is to NOT loose the fish AND to not tear the fish up. So I (IMO) think a swiveling head is a MUST!!! 
I remember the first pair I had it was stationary like the fish grip...and it would tear holes in the fish if it thrashed or kicked hard enough. I caught alot of flack for using those haha! 

Anyways here's a couple pics of these things. from there site lucid fishing. http://www.lucidfishing.com/fish-pics--vids.html


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

just get some fish grips, they work awesome, they float & they are cheap. Unless you are going to get your boga grips sent in and certified for IGFA record I wouldn't waste the money. Mine were stolen, so I bought some fish grips and haven't missed them since =)


----------

